# Tampax Whitewater



## Becky J

Has anyone else seen this Tampax commercial? Wow is all I have to say ha. 

YouTube - Rapids


----------



## lhowemt

WTF? 

This reminds me of how stupid Apple was in naming the I-PAD. What, no women in their marketing group? Why not call it I-TAMPON? 

Advertisers never cease to disappoint me.


----------



## Redpaddle

Becky you are just jealous that you didn't come up with a PFD design with a Tampon pouch on the back. I bet it's on the next version of the Green Jacket.


----------



## LSB

Now thats funny as hell
Whats next ... Old slalom racers advertising boner pills


----------



## CFlem18

Haha, nice Gotta watch out for those sudden changes in flow


----------



## tomrefried

LSB said:


> Now thats funny as hell
> Whats next ... Old slalom racers advertising boner pills











Would Flomax be more appropriate


----------



## gyrogyrl

I actually think that commercial is funny. Dede


----------



## Becky J

Redpaddle said:


> Becky you are just jealous that you didn't come up with a PFD design with a Tampon pouch on the back. I bet it's on the next version of the Green Jacket.


You caught me! I'm definitely going to get the newer Green Jacket if I know I can fit my Tampax!


----------



## Toni

I think there must have been a stunt double involved for that rapid!


----------



## ednaout

Pretty funny commercial, but I think the a slalom racer boner pill commercial would top it. I really hope that puts a bug in someone's ear! HA!


----------



## nmalozzi

Clearly a antidiarrheal commercial needs to be done with SQUIRT boaters.


----------



## swiftwater15

nmalozzi said:


> Clearly a antidiarrheal commercial needs to be done with SQUIRT boaters.


like omg, that is so funny... i can't believe that nobody has thought of that before. lolz.


----------



## rg5hole

is that a Liquid Logic remix that they blacked out the name on? wtf, does Woody know about this shit? Like they can't spare a couple of dimes for using a $900 boat???

I am never using a Tampax, ever.


----------



## sgb3000

nmalozzi said:


> Clearly a antidiarrheal commercial needs to be done with SQUIRT boaters.


Damn it. You've revealed my secret.

When I'm attempting a big mystery and I need that extra blast of strategically placed ballast, perpetual incontinence definitely helps.

Where do you think the "move" in "mystery move" comes from?


----------

